# MTH 1 Gauge Color Coding and/or WIRING DIAG



## GRR7315 (Apr 21, 2013)

Have a PS2 slave unit and 3-axle Dash 8 trucks for a ARISTO RS-3 conv; but do not have any colors for what powers the trucks etc. Can anyone help?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Attached to this post are some PS/2 wiring diagrams, including the slave unit, maybe they'll help.


----------



## GRR7315 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you, I am on my way outside to identify.
Will post pics of project.
Thanks again...


----------

